# Taking a dependency on SQLite3 in private



## sigsegv (Sep 20, 2019)

I was looking to see if Berkeley DB or SQLite was in base.  I found found SQLite3 in base but the headers are under a 'private' subdirectory (/usr/include/private).  I have two questions.  1) Is there a simple C database (e.g. Berkeley DB) in base that I'm missing?  and 2) am I correct to assume taking a dependency on something in private as being a "not good" idea?


----------



## ralphbsz (Sep 20, 2019)

No, Berkeley DB is not in base, as far as I know or can see. Nor is SQLite. And on my system, there is no SQLite in /usr/include/private either.

To my knowledge, there is no "database" (with relations or query function) in base. I've used both Berkeley DB and SQLite before.


----------

